# I hate going to the specialist and...



## huxley (Jan 14, 2001)

having a full room and the only people that are there are senior citizens or people a minimum of 40 years older than you. I find it just depressing, I dont know, just wanted to put this up for some reason to see if other people feel the same way.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Haha,It was the same when i went as well. Pretty embarrassing!Nikki


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

Everyone at my office kept on commenting that I was the youngest person they have ever had in there getting a colonoscopy. That should have been my sign. It did not go well. I woke up in the middle of it in horrible horrible pain.


----------



## 18304 (May 4, 2006)

Urghhh! The gastroenterologist asked what a 20 year old was doing needing a colonoscopy (this was when I had these IBS like symptms but didn't know what it was, I just said my GP recommended it due to my symptoms) and then he said well he'll be taking samples to tell if its cancer and it should be early enough to get treated (this is 10 minutes before they wheeled me in)...... NICE Oh that was a brilliant talk to get me in the mood for the procedure- I was freaking out as they wheeled me in, thinking not knowing would be better.


----------



## huxley (Jan 14, 2001)

hah, yah i was 20 or 21 when i went in for that. Just makes you wonder why and the worst part is the colonscopy finished and he told me that i seemed fine and to eat more fiber...that was like a slap in the face.Sooo I left that guy, went to another guy and told him i was taking some medication and it helped a lot. He said its addictive and to switch to taking immodium..I basically am at the point where i will take just about anything to attain a certain quality of life...ah well, at least i'm not in college anymore because that is the hardest scene to deal with this.


----------

